# انتاج طاقة من العدم !!



## يحيي شريف (26 مارس 2015)

الجهاز الاتي هو جهاز يقوم بانتاج شغل اكبر بكثير من المبذول فيه حصلت علي براءة اختراع للجهاز بالرقم 3031 واسم الجهاز مولد الطاقة فكرة عمل الجهاز بسيطة جدا ومبتكرة حيث لم يتطرق اليها وهي بذل قوي افقية علي قطعة الحديد وتحريكها يسارا ويمينا لتغيير قيمة القوي المغناطيسية والحصول علي شغل حيث تكون القوة المغناطيسية الراسية صغيرة علي اليمين وكبيرة عندما تتحرك قطعة الحديد الي اليسار وذلك للحصول علي قوي مغناطيسية راسية كبيرة جدا القوي المؤثرة افقيا علي قطعة الحديد هي :
1 )مقاومة الهواء وهي صغيرة يمكن تجاهلها
2)مقاومة الاحتكاك للسطح الذي تتحرك عليه قطعة الحديد وهذه يمكن التحكم بها
3)قوي تيارات ايدي وهذه تتناسب طرديا مع السرعة بتحريك الحديد بسرعة صغيرة جدا يمككنا تلافي قوي تيارات ايدي والحصول علي الشغل المطلوب
4)القوة اللازمة لتحريك قطعة الحديد ايضا بالتحريك بعجلة صغيرة يمكن تصغير هذه القوة الي اقصي الحدود وعموما وفي الحالة المثالية لهذا الجهاز فان السطح يكون عديم الاحتكاك ومقاومة الهواء معدومة وتيارات ايدي تؤول الي الصفر وتكون كفاءة هذا الجهاز اكبر بكثير من 100% وهذا لا يحدث مع اي جهاز اخر فيكون مجموع القوي المؤثرة افقيا مضروبا في المسافة الافقية اقل بكثير من القوي المغناطيسية الراسية مضروبا في المسافة الراسية. وذلك لصغر القوي الافقية او انعدامها

الصورة علي المرفقات .
او عنوان الفيديو علي اليوتيوب "energy from nothing device!!"   _ التعديل الأخير تم بواسطة يحيي شريف ; اليوم الساعة _


----------



## يحيي شريف (26 مارس 2015)

انا في انتظار ردود الاعضاء وكل العلماء و الباحثيين المؤيدة او المعارضة


----------



## محمد.المصري (26 مارس 2015)

يحيي شريف قال:


> 4)القوة اللازمة لتحريك قطعة الحديد ايضا بالتحريك بعجلة صغيرة يمكن تصغير هذه القوة الي اقصي الحدود وعموما وفي الحالة المثالية لهذا الجهاز فان السطح يكون عديم الاحتكاك ومقاومة الهواء معدومة وتيارات ايدي تؤول الي الصفر وتكون كفاءة هذا الجهاز اكبر بكثير من 100% وهذا لا يحدث مع اي جهاز اخر فيكون مجموع القوي المؤثرة افقيا مضروبا في المسافة الافقية اقل بكثير من القوي المغناطيسية الراسية مضروبا في المسافة الراسية. وذلك لصغر القوي الافقية او انعدامها



اهلا بك أخي يحيى

أعتقد أن التحكم بالعجلة التي تؤثر على قطعة الحديد يعني التحكم بالقوة التي تؤثر عليه يعني التحكم بالشغل البذول لتحريك قطعة الحديد و هذا غير صحيح ..... لأن الشغل المبذول Work done على قطعة الحديد في الحالة المثالية(اقل قيمة) يساوي التغير في طاقة وضع قطعة الحديد Potential Energy بالنسبة للمغناطيس الدائم Permanent magnet 



و أخيرا...
إذا كان لدي أي لبس بالموضوع يمكنك التوضيح بمعادلات الحركة الخاصة بقطعة الحديد ...و ذلك لتحديد القوى الأكبر و الأصغر و مقارنة الشغل المبذول و الشغل الناتج حتى يكون الكلام علمي و دقيق !!

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله 

و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## يحيي شريف (26 مارس 2015)

محمد.المصري قال:


> اهلا بك أخي يحيى
> 
> أعتقد أن التحكم بالعجلة التي تؤثر على قطعة الحديد يعني التحكم بالقوة التي تؤثر عليه يعني التحكم بالشغل البذول لتحريك قطعة الحديد و هذا غير صحيح ..... لأن الشغل المبذول Work done على قطعة الحديد في الحالة المثالية(اقل قيمة) يساوي التغير في طاقة وضع قطعة الحديد Potential Energy بالنسبة للمغناطيس الدائم Permanent magnet
> 
> ...


هنالك متجهان للقوة :
الاول افقي في اتجاه اليسار عبارة عن القوة الموثرة لتحريك قطعة الحديد . المتجه الثاني لاسفل ناتج من قوة جذب المغناطيس لقطعة الحديد المتجه المحصل هو متجه مائل بزاوية تكاد تكون 90 درجة مع الافقي وذلك لان قيمة متجه القوة الراسي اكبر بكثير من متجه القوة الافقي هذا بافتراض تحريك قطعة الحديد بقوة صغيرة جدا.
ولتحاشي الحسابات المعقدة نفترض الاتي :
الوضع في البداية هو عند قطعة الحديد علي اليمين . عندها نثبت السطح من ان يتحرك الي اسفل باعتراضه بشئ . نحرك قطعة الحديد الي اليسار بقوة صغيرة جدا نفرض انها0.002 نيوتن والمسافة هي 0.04 متر الشغل المبذول سيكون 0.00008 جول ننتظر حتي ينتقل الحديد بالكامل سوف تزداد القوة المغناطيسية ولكن السطح لن يتحرك لاسفل لانه مثبت بشئ بعدها نقوم بازالة الحاجز عن السطح ليتحرك لاسفل لنحصل علي قوة مغناطيسية تعتمد علي قوة المغناطيس الدائم لنفرض انها ثابتة وكانت 10 نيوتن والمسافة 0.005 يكون الشغل 0.05 جول . لاحظ اننا سنحصل علي هذا الشغل بغض النظر عن مقدار القوة الافقية اي طال الوقت ام قصر ستنتقل قطعة الحديد الي وضعها في اليسار عندها نثبت السطح ونحرك قطعة الحديد الي اليمين بنفس القوة الافقية ستقل القوة المغناطيسية ولكن السطح لن يتحرك لاعلي نقوم بعد ان انتقلت قطعة الحديد بالكامل الي اليمين نقوم بازالة الحاجز عن السطح ليقوم لزنبرك بتحرير الشغل المختزن في شكل طاقة وضع بافتراض انعدام الاحتكاك علي السطح وانعدام احتكاك الهواء وكذلك انعدام قوي ايدي فان الشغل المدخل الكلي في هذه العملية هو 0.00008*2 والشغل الكلي الناتج 0.05 *2 وتكون الكفاءة لهذا الجهاز هي :

0.00008\0.05=625 اي اكبر من الواحد بكثير
عملية تثبيت السطح وتحريره في كل مرة لاتحتاج لبذل شغل فقط القليل من الاحتكاك بين اداة التثبيت والسطح
ارجو ان اكون قد وفقت في الرد
وشكرا


----------



## محمد.المصري (26 مارس 2015)

يحيي شريف قال:


> هنالك متجهان للقوة :
> الاول افقي في اتجاه اليسار عبارة عن القوة الموثرة لتحريك قطعة الحديد . المتجه الثاني لاسفل ناتج من قوة جذب المغناطيس لقطعة الحديد المتجه المحصل هو متجه مائل بزاوية تكاد تكون 90 درجة مع الافقي وذلك لان قيمة متجه القوة الراسي اكبر بكثير من متجه القوة الافقي هذا بافتراض تحريك قطعة الحديد بقوة صغيرة جدا.
> ولتحاشي الحسابات المعقدة نفترض الاتي :
> الوضع في البداية هو عند قطعة الحديد علي اليمين . عندها نثبت السطح من ان يتحرك الي اسفل باعتراضه بشئ . نحرك قطعة الحديد الي اليسار بقوة صغيرة جدا نفرض انها0.002 نيوتن والمسافة هي 0.04 متر الشغل المبذول سيكون 0.00008 جول ننتظر حتي ينتقل الحديد بالكامل سوف تزداد القوة المغناطيسية ولكن السطح لن يتحرك لاسفل لانه مثبت بشئ بعدها نقوم بازالة الحاجز عن السطح ليتحرك لاسفل لنحصل علي قوة مغناطيسية تعتمد علي قوة المغناطيس الدائم لنفرض انها ثابتة وكانت 10 نيوتن والمسافة 0.005 يكون الشغل 0.05 جول . لاحظ اننا سنحصل علي هذا الشغل بغض النظر عن مقدار القوة الافقية اي طال الوقت ام قصر ستنتقل قطعة الحديد الي وضعها في اليسار عندها نثبت السطح ونحرك قطعة الحديد الي اليمين بنفس القوة الافقية ستقل القوة المغناطيسية ولكن السطح لن يتحرك لاعلي نقوم بعد ان انتقلت قطعة الحديد بالكامل الي اليمين نقوم بازالة الحاجز عن السطح ليقوم لزنبرك بتحرير الشغل المختزن في شكل طاقة وضع بافتراض انعدام الاحتكاك علي السطح وانعدام احتكاك الهواء وكذلك انعدام قوي ايدي فان الشغل المدخل الكلي في هذه العملية هو 0.00008*2 والشغل الكلي الناتج 0.05 *2 وتكون الكفاءة لهذا الجهاز هي :
> ...



شكرا أخي يحيى لقد وفقت في الرد ....
ولكن هناك ايضا لبس و هو تقريب أو تبعيد قطعة الحديد لا يعنى فيزيائيا زيادة أو نقصان قوة المغناطيس الدائم بل تعني أن قطعة الحديد إكتسبت طاقة مغناطيسية مؤقته تعمل على زيادة أو نقصان القوة المغناطيسية المؤثرة على السطح ... بمعني آخر تعني أن قطعة الحديد أصبحت مغناطيس أيضا و تعطي طاقتة من العلاقة 






حيث I0 هي شده المغناطيس الدائم على التبار أنها ثابية و I هي شدة مغناطيسية المؤقته و dv هو عنصر الحجم لقطعة الحديد 

الإشارة السالبة تعني أن الشغل المبذول إذا كان I0 , I لهما نفس الإتجاه ( في حالة حركة قطعة الحديد من اليسار إلى اليمين ) سيكون موجب (أي تحتاج إلى طاقة لإبعاد قطعة الحديد عن المغناطيس ) و إذا كان I0 , I لهما نفس الإتجاه ( في حالة حركة قطعة الحديد من اليمين إلى اليسار ) سيكون سالب (أي يعطي طاقة عندما يقترب قطعة الحديد من المغناطيس )
و لذلك فليس لك أن تختار قيمة القوة الأفقية التي تؤثر بها على قطعة الحديد فهي قيمة تعتمد على شدة المغناطيس الدائم ( فمثلا إذا كان المغناطيس يجذب قطعة الحديد بقوة أفقية 100 داين ........... فإذا أثرت على القطعة الحديد بقوة 99 داين فإن قطعة الحديد لا تتحرك )


و ايضا هناك لبس آخر
ففي الجزء الثاني من الحركة (في حالة تحريك السطح الحديدي إلى اسفل )
فإن قوة الشدة المغناطيسية المؤثرة عليه هي I0+I اي فعلا تكون القوة المؤثرة عليه كبيرة و تعطي طاقة أكبر من العلاقة 





Is هي شدة مغناطيسية المؤقته لحديد السطح و dv هو عنصر الحجم لحديد السطح

و في الجزء الثالث من الحركة (في حالة في حالة حركة قطعة الحديد من اليسار إلى اليمين )
تؤثر على قطعة الحديد شدتتان و هي قوة مغناطيسية المغناطيس الدائم بالإضافة إلى قوة مغناطيسية السطح
فتكون الطاقة اللازمة لإبعاد قطعة الحديد عن المغناطيس هي 




و بالتالى ستكون هذه الطاقة أكبر من الطاقة الناتجة من جذب المغناطيس لقطعة الحديد

و أخيرا في الجزء الأخير من الحركة (في حالة تحريك السطح الحديدي إلى أعلى )
فإن القوة المؤثرة عليه هي قوة المغناطيس الدائم فقط هي I0 فتكون الطاقة اللازمة لبعاده هي 





من كل ما سبق سوف تجد أنه لا يوجد طاقة أكبر ....... إذا كان في عندي لبس أرجو توضيحة
_بالتوفيق إن شاء الله _​


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (26 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (26 مارس 2015)

مناقشه جميله ومفيده


----------



## يحيي شريف (27 مارس 2015)

هل يوجد مقاومة لحركة قطعة الحديد افقيا فيما عدا الاطراف ؟ اذا كانت المقاومة الافقية صفر من اين نشات هذه الطاقة الافقية ؟


----------



## يحيي شريف (27 مارس 2015)

ما اقصده هو لانعدام المقاومة الافقية لحركة قطعة الحديد فاننا لانحتاج لبذل شغل في الاتجاه الافقي للتغلب علي تلك المقاومة اي ان المدخلات من الشغل صغيرة جدا


----------



## محمد.المصري (28 مارس 2015)

يحيي شريف قال:


> ما اقصده هو لانعدام المقاومة الافقية لحركة قطعة الحديد فاننا لانحتاج لبذل شغل في الاتجاه الافقي للتغلب علي تلك المقاومة اي ان المدخلات من الشغل صغيرة جدا



لم أتحدث أخي يحيى على مقاومة إحتكاك المستوي إعتبرت أن المستوى أملس .... و لذالك هذه الطاقة هي طاقة وضع(طاقة الجهد) _Potential Energy _قطعة الجديد بالنسبة للمغناطيس .... كما تماما في الجاذبية للكتل فمثلا فإذا تحركت كتلة مقدارها 100 كجم لاعلى مسافة 10 م بعجلة الجاذبية 9.8 م/ت2 فإن طاقة الوضع المكتسبة تساوي 9.8 ك جول

فهناك معادلات خاصة للمغناطيس و معقدة نوعا ما يمكنك دراستها من خلال "النظرية الكهرومغناطيسية" ... فمثلا القوة التي يؤثر بها المغناطيس على قطعة الحديد تكتب معادلتها في سطرين نظرا و بالتالى تكون المسألة طويلة جدا ...


----------



## يحيي شريف (28 مارس 2015)

محمد.المصري قال:


> لم أتحدث أخي يحيى على مقاومة إحتكاك المستوي إعتبرت أن المستوى أملس .... و لذالك هذه الطاقة هي طاقة وضع(طاقة الجهد) _Potential Energy _قطعة الجديد بالنسبة للمغناطيس .... كما تماما في الجاذبية للكتل فمثلا فإذا تحركت كتلة مقدارها 100 كجم لاعلى مسافة 10 م بعجلة الجاذبية 9.8 م/ت2 فإن طاقة الوضع المكتسبة تساوي 9.8 ك جول
> 
> فهناك معادلات خاصة للمغناطيس و معقدة نوعا ما يمكنك دراستها من خلال "النظرية الكهرومغناطيسية" ... فمثلا القوة التي يؤثر بها المغناطيس على قطعة الحديد تكتب معادلتها في سطرين نظرا و بالتالى تكون المسألة طويلة جدا ...


لم اقصد مقاومة الاحتكاك بل قصدت اي مقاومة افقية لحركة قطعة الحديد منها مقاومة تيارات ايدي التي يمكن تلافيها بتحريك قطعة الحديد بسرعة صغيرة جدا وكذلك مقاومة الاحتكاك . اما بخصوص طاقة الوضع لقطعة المغناطيس فهي تعتبر شغل ناتج وليس شغل مدخل فالشغل المدخل input هو الشغل الافقي لتحريك قطعة الحديد يمينا ويسارا وهذا صغير لانعدام المقاومة الافقية اما الشغل الناتج output فهو الشغل الراسي الناتج من القوة المغناطيسية اليس كذلك ؟


----------



## يحيي شريف (28 مارس 2015)

انا متاكد من نجاح الاختراع نظريا وانا ابحث عن من يساعدني في تجريب الاختراع انا اسكن في مصر ممكن اي مؤسسة تعليمية او شركة ؟ مع العلم بانني ادرس في جامعة القاهرة كلية الهندسة ولكني متخوف من عرض الفكرة علي اساتذتي لما فيها من تناقض كبير مع العلم . وا شك في ان اي واحد منهم سيستجيب لاجراء التجربة. ارجو المساعدة .


----------



## محمد.المصري (29 مارس 2015)

يحيي شريف قال:


> لم اقصد مقاومة الاحتكاك بل قصدت اي مقاومة افقية لحركة قطعة الحديد منها مقاومة تيارات ايدي التي يمكن تلافيها بتحريك قطعة الحديد بسرعة صغيرة جدا وكذلك مقاومة الاحتكاك . اما بخصوص طاقة الوضع لقطعة المغناطيس فهي تعتبر شغل ناتج وليس شغل مدخل فالشغل المدخل input هو الشغل الافقي لتحريك قطعة الحديد يمينا ويسارا وهذا صغير لانعدام المقاومة الافقية اما الشغل الناتج output فهو الشغل الراسي الناتج من القوة المغناطيسية اليس كذلك ؟



في جزء من القوى ربما لم تحسبه و هو القوة التي يؤثر بها المغناطيس على قطعة الحديد (لأن قطعة الحديد في مجال مغناطيسي تتحول إلى مغناطيس مؤقت الذي ينجذب إلى المغناطيس الدائم) هذه القوي يمكن تحليلها في اتجاهين متعامدان أحدهما الافقي و الآخر الرأسي ... و مركبات هذه القوى سواء في اتجاه الأفقي أو الرأسي لا تساوي صفر !!




يحيي شريف قال:


> انا متاكد من نجاح الاختراع نظريا وانا ابحث عن من يساعدني في تجريب الاختراع انا اسكن في مصر ممكن اي مؤسسة تعليمية او شركة ؟ مع العلم بانني ادرس في جامعة القاهرة كلية الهندسة ولكني متخوف من عرض الفكرة علي اساتذتي لما فيها من تناقض كبير مع العلم . وا شك في ان اي واحد منهم سيستجيب لاجراء التجربة. ارجو المساعدة .



انصحك مهندس يحيى أن تبدأ أولا بالدراسة النظرية أولا قبل التجربة لأن الدراسة النظرية تجعل عندك معلومات كافيه لكي تستطيع أن ترد على من يملك هذه الدراسة ( يمكنك دراسة مادة النظرية الكهرومغناطيسية أو الإلكترواستاتك) ... و ان كانت الفكرة تناقد العلم فهذا صحيح .. ففي المجال المغناطيسي الدائم يمكن إثبات أن طاقة النظام لا تفني أو تستحدث من العدم .... و لذالك فسيكون صعب جدا من أن تجد شخص متخصص يستجيب للتجربة لأن النتيجة معروفة ... ممكن يستجيب لفكرتك من هو غير متخصص مثلا صديق لك أو دكتور ليس من كلية علمية .... و لكنك ممكن تعرضها كمسألة مثلا تطلب من دكتور أن يحسب لك الطاقة الازمة لإبعاد قطعة الحديد عن المغناطيس أو يشرح لك الطريقة فتستطيع أن تعرف هل هي صحيحة أم لا ؟!

و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## يحيي شريف (29 مارس 2015)

محمد.المصري قال:


> و مركبات هذه القوى سواء في اتجاه الأفقي أو الرأسي لا تساوي صفر !!


القوة الافقية تظهر بقيمة كبيرة عند الاطراف ولكنها تكاد تكون منعدمة عندما تكون قطعة الحديد في المنتصف لان متجه القوة اقرب الي الراسي منه الي الافقي اي ان المركبة الراسية اكبر بكثير من المركبة الافقية . كم تكون زاوية ميل متجه القوة مع الافقي ؟ وما هي معادلات حساب القوة الافقية؟


----------



## محمد.المصري (30 مارس 2015)

يحيي شريف قال:


> القوة الافقية تظهر بقيمة كبيرة عند الاطراف ولكنها تكاد تكون منعدمة عندما تكون قطعة الحديد في المنتصف لان متجه القوة اقرب الي الراسي منه الي الافقي اي ان المركبة الراسية اكبر بكثير من المركبة الافقية . كم تكون زاوية ميل متجه القوة مع الافقي ؟ وما هي معادلات حساب القوة الافقية؟




هذه هي علاقة القوي المتبادلة بين المغناطيس عزمة M1 و قطعة الحديد عزمها التأثيري M2 على اعتبار أن حجم كل من قطعة الحدي و المغناطيس صغير جدا 
و r هي المتجة الواصل بين المركزين
و تكون زاوية ميل متجه القوة مع الافقي هي زاوية ميل هذا المتجة و هي صغيرة نسبيا من الزاوية الرأسية


----------



## يحيي شريف (30 مارس 2015)

محمد.المصري قال:


> و تكون زاوية ميل متجه القوة مع الافقي هي زاوية ميل هذا المتجة و هي صغيرة نسبيا من الزاوية الرأسية



اذا المتجه يميل بزاوية صغيرة مع الراسي. اذا المركبة الراسية اكبر بكثير من المركبة الافقية . اذا الشغل المبذول افقيا اقل من الشغل الناتج راسيا . صححني بالمعادلات ان امكن.


----------



## محمد.المصري (30 مارس 2015)

يحيي شريف قال:


> اذا المتجه يميل بزاوية صغيرة مع الراسي. اذا المركبة الراسية اكبر بكثير من المركبة الافقية . اذا الشغل المبذول افقيا اقل من الشغل الناتج راسيا . صححني بالمعادلات ان امكن.



لو أفترضنا أن زاوية الميل للقوة هي q فإن تحليل القوي في إتجاهين يساوي 






فيكون الشغل (إذا كانت ​الحركة تتم في اتجاه x فقط كما في الرسم)​ المبذول ناتج من المركبة الافقية فقط ... أما الشغل المبذول راسيا يساوي صفر لان الحركة في اتجاهه تساوي صفر !! 

​


----------



## يحيي شريف (31 مارس 2015)

ما هو مقدار الزاوية في الحالتين كما في الرسم المرفق. اظن ان المركبة الافقية منعدمة في الحالة الاولي!! معرفة مقدار الزاوية مهم في هذا النقاش والا سندور فقط في حلقة مغلقة. او يمكن التاكد بالتجربة, لذلك احث كل من هو موجود هنا بتجريب الفكرة لمعرفة مقدار القوة الافقية وضربها في المسافة الافقية ليجد ان الشغل صغير جدا


----------



## يحيي شريف (31 مارس 2015)

يمكنني وضع رابط الفيديو الان بعد مرور 5 ايام علي انضمامي :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dL6FY2gyUbs


----------



## محمد.المصري (2 أبريل 2015)

يحيي شريف قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 107433
> ما هو مقدار الزاوية في الحالتين كما في الرسم المرفق. اظن ان المركبة الافقية منعدمة في الحالة الاولي!! معرفة مقدار الزاوية مهم في هذا النقاش والا سندور فقط في حلقة مغلقة. او يمكن التاكد بالتجربة, لذلك احث كل من هو موجود هنا بتجريب الفكرة لمعرفة مقدار القوة الافقية وضربها في المسافة الافقية ليجد ان الشغل صغير جدا



القوة الأفقية في حالة الأولى ستكون بصفر أما في الحالة الثانية لن تكون بصفر !!

و لكن الشغل لايساوي القوة * المسافة !! .... لأن هذه حالة خاصة عندما تكون القوة مقدار ثابت و هذا غير صحيح لأن القوة في البداية لها قيمة أما في النهاية فقيمتها بصفر !!


----------



## يحيي شريف (2 أبريل 2015)

محمد.المصري قال:


> القوة الأفقية في حالة الأولى ستكون بصفر أما في الحالة الثانية لن تكون بصفر !!
> 
> و لكن الشغل لايساوي القوة * المسافة !! .... لأن هذه حالة خاصة عندما تكون القوة مقدار ثابت و هذا غير صحيح لأن القوة في البداية لها قيمة أما في النهاية فقيمتها بصفر !!


في الحالة الاولي تساوي صفر ثم تكبر حتي تصير قيمة في الحالة الثانية باخذ اكبر قيمة للقوة وهي في الحالة الثانية وتجاهل القيم الصغرة باعتبار ان القوة ثابتة عند تلك القوة وضربها في المسافة الافقية نحصل علي قيمة من الشغل اكبر من القيمة الحقيقية للشغل باعتبار تغير القوة ولكني اراهن ان هذه القوة ذات القيمة القصوي مضروبا في المسافة اقل بكثير من الشغل الناتج من القيمة الصغري للقوة الراسية مضروبا في المسافة الراسية !! هل يمكننك اعطاي قيمة القوة في الحالة الثانية بالمعادلات ؟ وكذلك القوة المغناطيسية الراسية في الحالة الثانية ؟. وباعتبار قطعة الحديد في منتصف المسافة افقيا ؟ يمكنني عندها مقارنة الشغل الناتج والمبذول . واكون شاكرا


----------



## محمد.المصري (3 أبريل 2015)

يحيي شريف قال:


> في الحالة الاولي تساوي صفر ثم تكبر حتي تصير قيمة في الحالة الثانية باخذ اكبر قيمة للقوة وهي في الحالة الثانية وتجاهل القيم الصغرة باعتبار ان القوة ثابتة عند تلك القوة وضربها في المسافة الافقية نحصل علي قيمة من الشغل اكبر من القيمة الحقيقية للشغل باعتبار تغير القوة ولكني اراهن ان هذه القوة ذات القيمة القصوي مضروبا في المسافة اقل بكثير من الشغل الناتج من القيمة الصغري للقوة الراسية مضروبا في المسافة الراسية !! هل يمكننك اعطاي قيمة القوة في الحالة الثانية بالمعادلات ؟ وكذلك القوة المغناطيسية الراسية في الحالة الثانية ؟. وباعتبار قطعة الحديد في منتصف المسافة افقيا ؟ يمكنني عندها مقارنة الشغل الناتج والمبذول . واكون شاكرا



القوة الأفقية تكون بصفر في حالتين وهما عندما تكون على بعد لانهائى من المغناطيس و عندما تكون في الحالة الأولى ..... لذلك ربما تكون الحالة الثانية ليست أكبر قيمة للقوة 

لقد ذكرت لك أخي يحيى من قبل علاقة القوة 







فقط يتبقى لك التعريض عن M1,M2
حيث M1 هذه معطي و هى عزم المغناطيس و تكون في اتجاه طول المغناطيس 
أما M2 فهي تتعلق بخواص المعدن فإذا فرضنا أن قطعة الحديد صغير جدا حجمها V2 (و هذا لإهمال التكاملات) و أن القابلة المغناطيسية للمعدن هي S
فأن M2 تعطي على الصورة 





يبقى لك أن تضع قيمة r متجة الإزاحة من منتصف المغناطيس إلى منتصف قطعة الحديد (هي إختيارية حسب وضع قطعة الحديد في الفراغ يمكنك إيجادها من الرسم ) فتكون تساوي r = xi+yj حيث x المسافة الأفقية بين منتصف قطعة الحديد و المغناطيس و y المسافة الرأسية بين منتصف قطعة الحديد و المغناطيس 

ملاحظات هامة ..
(1) هذه المعادلات تطبق فقط في حالة وجود مغناطيس و قطعة معدن واحدة مجاورة له و لا تصلح في وجود أي قطعة حديد أخرى مجاورة لها (أي لا تطبق في حالة وجود قطعة الحديد الأفقية و الرأسية معا )
(2) تم إعتبار أن حجم قطعة الحديد و المغناطيس صغير جدا لتبسيط التكاملات المعقدة
(3) تم أعتبار أن قطعة الحديد لم تكتسب أي مغناطيسية في البداية

يتبقى عليك أخي يحيى التعويض وحساب المركبة الأفقية والرأسية للقوة (إكتبهم و سوف أراجعهم لك )


----------



## يحيي شريف (3 أبريل 2015)

محمد.المصري قال:


> يتبقى عليك أخي يحيى التعويض وحساب المركبة الأفقية والرأسية للقوة (إكتبهم و سوف أراجعهم لك )


ماذا عن عمل تجربة وتصويرها كفيديو؟ افضل عمل تجربة من الدخول في تفاصيل المعادلات المعقدة . ساحاول انشاء الله حساب اكبر قيمة للقوة الافقية ومقدار التغير في القوة الراسية لحساب الشغل الناتج والمبذول في الحالتين . ساصور الفيديو وارفعه علي اليوتيوب قريبا انشاء الله.


----------



## محمد.المصري (4 أبريل 2015)

يحيي شريف قال:


> ماذا عن عمل تجربة وتصويرها كفيديو؟ افضل عمل تجربة من الدخول في تفاصيل المعادلات المعقدة . ساحاول انشاء الله حساب اكبر قيمة للقوة الافقية ومقدار التغير في القوة الراسية لحساب الشغل الناتج والمبذول في الحالتين . ساصور الفيديو وارفعه علي اليوتيوب قريبا انشاء الله.



أخي يحيى هل استصعبت المعادلات !! ....... كيف تريد ان تكون مخترع و انت لا تعلم المعادلات الخاصة بفكرتك !!

فالتجربة قد تكون اسهل و لكن المعادلات تصف جميع الحالات بطريقة مختصرة !! .... وأي دكتور أو شخص علمى سوف يطلب منك المعادلات أول شيء سواء كانت الفكرة صحيحة أم غير صحيحة !!


----------



## يحيي شريف (5 أبريل 2015)

محمد.المصري قال:


> كيف تريد ان تكون مخترع و انت لا تعلم المعادلات الخاصة بفكرتك !!


لا احتاج للمعادلات بمثل انني لا احتاج الي قانون جديد بدل القانون الاول للديناميكيا الحرارية الذي يفنده هذا الاختراع!! المخترع ياتي بظواهر جديدة تحتاج هي نفسها لمعادلات لوصفها . هذا ظاهرة جديدة غير مسبوقة لاختراع يفند القانون لاول للدينامكيا الحرارية!! اظن انني مخترع فقط بالحصول علي طاقة من العدم وليس بالجري وراء التفسيرات العلمية لهذه الظاهرة!! ماذا لو تقيد الاخوان رايت بالعلم بانه لا يمكن لشئ اثقل من الهواء الطيران هل كان ستوجد طائرات الي يومنا هذا؟!!


محمد.المصري قال:


> فالتجربة قد تكون اسهل و لكن المعادلات تصف جميع الحالات بطريقة مختصرة !!


المعادلات لا تصف اي شئ!! كيف تصف المعادلات شئ اصلا مناقض لاساسيات الفيزياء؟!!


محمد.المصري قال:


> وأي دكتور أو شخص علمى سوف يطلب منك المعادلات أول شيء سواء كانت الفكرة صحيحة أم غير صحيحة !!


ساعرض هذا الاختراع علي الشركات الهندسية وليس العلماء!! ما يهم هذه الشركات هو ان يعمل الجهاز وينتج طاقة من العدم!!


----------



## محمد.المصري (5 أبريل 2015)

يحيي شريف قال:


> المعادلات لا تصف اي شئ!! كيف تصف المعادلات شئ اصلا مناقض لاساسيات الفيزياء؟!!



هكذا أخي ترجع إى عصر ما قبل العلم .... إذا كنت تشك في صحة المعادلات من حقق أن تختبر صحتها !!
فمثلا إذا حسبت الشغل النظري و كان 200 جول و بعد حساب الشغل في التجربة كان 100 جول من حقق في هذا الحالة أن تترك المعادلات الخاطئة و تبحث عن معادلات جديد ..... اما اذا كانت المعادلات صحيحة فهل تتركها ؟؟؟

الفاصل بينك و بين المعادلات هي التجربة فقط .... و التجربة مختبرة ليست أنت من الذي سيختبر صحتها ؟؟
أنا كفرد علمى تحققت من اكثر من 30 تجربة فيزيائية عملى في المعمل ... فلماذا لم تتحقق من صحة أو عدم صحتها المعادلات ؟؟


و أخيرا ... ليس لي أن أقول لك إلا ..... بالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## soof (12 أبريل 2015)

محمد.المصري قال:


> هكذا أخي ترجع إى عصر ما قبل العلم .... إذا كنت تشك في صحة المعادلات من حقق أن تختبر صحتها !!
> فمثلا إذا حسبت الشغل النظري و كان 200 جول و بعد حساب الشغل في التجربة كان 100 جول من حقق في هذا الحالة أن تترك المعادلات الخاطئة و تبحث عن معادلات جديد ..... اما اذا كانت المعادلات صحيحة فهل تتركها ؟؟؟
> 
> الفاصل بينك و بين المعادلات هي التجربة فقط .... و التجربة مختبرة ليست أنت من الذي سيختبر صحتها ؟؟
> ...



بارك الله بك أخ محمد كفيت ووفيت 
فيما يبدو أخونا لا يهتم بالرياضيات 
هو يحلل الأمر منطقياً عنده تصور منطقي للفكرة 
والحقيقة أن المنطق عندما بتواجه مع الريضيات دائماً الرياضيات تفوز 
والغريبة أن هذا القول (((انتاج طاقة من العدم))) لا يتوافق مع المنطق منطقياً
شكرا


----------



## محمد.المصري (13 أبريل 2015)

soof قال:


> بارك الله بك أخ محمد كفيت ووفيت
> فيما يبدو أخونا لا يهتم بالرياضيات
> هو يحلل الأمر منطقياً عنده تصور منطقي للفكرة
> والحقيقة أن المنطق عندما بتواجه مع الريضيات دائماً الرياضيات تفوز
> ...



جزاك الله أخي soof و لكن ألم يكن هناك مشكلة .... لأنه قال انه يدرس في جامعة القاهرة كليه الهندسة فكيف لا يهتم بالرياضيات !!
ربما تكون تعقيد المعادلات هو الذي يرفض الإكمال بها مع أني وضعت له صورة مبسطة جدا جدا :7:




يحيي شريف قال:


> انا متاكد من نجاح الاختراع نظريا وانا ابحث عن من يساعدني في تجريب الاختراع انا اسكن في مصر ممكن اي مؤسسة تعليمية او شركة ؟ مع العلم بانني ادرس في جامعة القاهرة كلية الهندسة ولكني متخوف من عرض الفكرة علي اساتذتي لما فيها من تناقض كبير مع العلم . وا شك في ان اي واحد منهم سيستجيب لاجراء التجربة. ارجو المساعدة .


----------



## يحيي شريف (18 أبريل 2015)

انا من واجبي اجراء التجربة التي تثبت صحة ادعائي . هي ليست صعبة ميزانان مغناطيس نيوديوم قطعة حديد ميزان لحساب القوة الافقية وضربها في المسافة وميزان اخر لحساب التغير في قيمة القوة المغناطيسية الراسية عند تحريك قطعة الحديد يمينا ويسارا ساحسب اقصي قيمة للقوة الافقية وهي عند الحالة التي تكون فيها قطعة الحديد في منتصف المسافة وانا متاكد من الشغل الناتج من قيمة اقصي قوة افقية عند (الحالة الثانية) اصغر بكثير من الشغل الناتج من ضرب اقل قيمة للقوة الراسية في المسافة الراسية اقل قوة لان القوة المغناطيسة تتزايد بصغر المسافة وانا سافترض ان القوة ثابتة لم اجد مغناطيس نيوديوم في مصر والان انا انتظر المغناطيس الذي اشتريته عن طريق الويب اما المعادلات فلماذا لا تنورنا انت محب الرياضيات اخ محمد وتحسب لنا القوة الافقية عند الحالة الثانية علي الاقل تكون خطوة اولي قبل تجريب ذلك .


----------



## محمد.المصري (19 أبريل 2015)

يحيي شريف قال:


> انا من واجبي اجراء التجربة التي تثبت صحة ادعائي . هي ليست صعبة ميزانان مغناطيس نيوديوم قطعة حديد ميزان لحساب القوة الافقية وضربها في المسافة وميزان اخر لحساب التغير في قيمة القوة المغناطيسية الراسية عند تحريك قطعة الحديد يمينا ويسارا ساحسب اقصي قيمة للقوة الافقية وهي عند الحالة التي تكون فيها قطعة الحديد في منتصف المسافة وانا متاكد من الشغل الناتج من قيمة اقصي قوة افقية عند (الحالة الثانية) اصغر بكثير من الشغل الناتج من ضرب اقل قيمة للقوة الراسية في المسافة الراسية اقل قوة لان القوة المغناطيسة تتزايد بصغر المسافة وانا سافترض ان القوة ثابتة لم اجد مغناطيس نيوديوم في مصر والان انا انتظر المغناطيس الذي اشتريته عن طريق الويب اما المعادلات فلماذا لا تنورنا انت محب الرياضيات اخ محمد وتحسب لنا القوة الافقية عند الحالة الثانية علي الاقل تكون خطوة اولي قبل تجريب ذلك .



لا يمكن أخي أن تفرض أن القوة ثابتة و هي في الحقيقة متغيرة !! ..... هذا لا يعتبر تقريب !!

لابد أن تجري التكامل F.dr لكي تحصل على نتائج صحيحة 
و هذه هي علاقة الشغل الناتج بعد إجراء التكامل *(هذا القانون غير موجود في الكتب و لكني استنتجته )
*




حيث :
*θ2 و **θ1 هي الزاوية بين اتجاه المغناطيس (اتجاه المغناطيس من القطب الشمالي الى القطب الجنوبي ) و منتصف قطعة الحديد في البداية و النهاية
**r2 و **r1 هي المسافة بين منتصف المغناطيس و منتصف قطعة الحديد في البداية و النهاية
*M1 هى عزم المغناطيس و يتغير حسب نوع المغناطيس
S هي القابلة المغناطيسية للمعدن الحديد
V1 هو حجم قطعة المغناطيس 
​ملاحظات هامة ..​
(1) هذه المعادلات تطبق فقط في حالة وجود مغناطيس و قطعة معدن واحدة مجاورة له و لا تصلح في وجود أي قطعة حديد أخرى مجاورة لها (أي لا تطبق في حالة وجود قطعة الحديد الأفقية و الرأسية معا )
(2) تم إعتبار أن حجم قطعة الحديد و المغناطيس صغير جدا لتبسيط التكاملات المعقدة
(3) تم أعتبار أن قطعة الحديد لم تكتسب أي مغناطيسية في البداية و غير قابلة للمغنطة الدائمة ...


في الحالة الأولى 90=*θ1 *
0=*θ2 تقريبا*​*يكون الشغل يساوي 

*





في الحالة الثانية 90=*θ1 = **θ2*​*يكون الشغل يساوي
*






بذلك يكون الشغل الرأسي أكبر من الشغل الأفقي اذا كانت المسافات r2 في البداية متساوية ...


و لكن قانون بقاء الطاقة ايضا محقق 
لأن الإنتقال من بداية الحالة الأولى إلى بداية الحالة الثانية على افتراض ان الحركة تكون دائرية بمعنى أن ​*r2 = **r1
*90=*θ1*
0=*θ2

*​




و هو فعلا الفرق بين الشغلين !!!!!!!!!!

عذرا : قد أكون مشغولا في الفترة القادمة أخي فلا تقلق من تأخير الرد 

و بالتوفيق إن شاء الله ..... 



​


----------



## يحيي شريف (22 أبريل 2015)

محمد.المصري قال:


> لا يمكن أخي أن تفرض أن القوة ثابتة و هي في الحقيقة متغيرة !! ..... هذا لا يعتبر تقريب !!


انا فرضت انها ثابتة باعتبار اني ما سادخله في الجهاز هو مقدار هذه القوة مضروبا في المسافة وبما ان القوة تتغير وهذا ينتج شغل متغير فاني اخذت اكبر قيمة للقوة في الحالة الثانية لاحصل علي اكبر قيمة للشغل ممكنة علي الرغم ان الشغل الحقيقي عند حسابه بالتكامل يكون اقل ما اقصده هو ان هذا الشغل المفترض هو في النهاية اقل من الشغل الراسي المنتج اذا الشغل الحقيقي المحسوب بالتكامل يكون ايضا اقل من الشغل الناتج الراسي



محمد.المصري قال:


> بذلك يكون الشغل الرأسي أكبر من الشغل الأفقي اذا كانت المسافات r2 في البداية متساوية ...


هل تعني ما تقول ؟!! هذا ما اود توضيحه من البداية !!


محمد.المصري قال:


> و لكن قانون بقاء الطاقة ايضا محقق


​دعنا من قانون بقاء الطاقة !! اذا احتجيت بقانون بقاء الطاقة فالنقاش مقفول قبل ان يفتح !! انت تتبع عمل الجهاز بالمعادلات وهذا شي اشكرك عليه


----------



## د حسين (8 سبتمبر 2015)

يحيي شريف قال:


> الجهاز الاتي هو جهاز يقوم بانتاج شغل اكبر بكثير من المبذول فيه حصلت علي براءة اختراع للجهاز بالرقم 3031 واسم الجهاز مولد الطاقة فكرة عمل الجهاز بسيطة جدا ومبتكرة حيث لم يتطرق اليها وهي بذل قوي افقية علي قطعة الحديد وتحريكها يسارا ويمينا لتغيير قيمة القوي المغناطيسية والحصول علي شغل حيث تكون القوة المغناطيسية الراسية صغيرة علي اليمين وكبيرة عندما تتحرك قطعة الحديد الي اليسار وذلك للحصول علي قوي مغناطيسية راسية كبيرة جدا القوي المؤثرة افقيا علي قطعة الحديد هي :
> 1 )مقاومة الهواء وهي صغيرة يمكن تجاهلها
> 2)مقاومة الاحتكاك للسطح الذي تتحرك عليه قطعة الحديد وهذه يمكن التحكم بها
> 3)قوي تيارات ايدي وهذه تتناسب طرديا مع السرعة بتحريك الحديد بسرعة صغيرة جدا يمككنا تلافي قوي تيارات ايدي والحصول علي الشغل المطلوب
> ...


 الأخ يحيى تحية طيبة 
أرجو عرض صورة براءة الاختراع التي تحدثت عنها برقم 3031 مع الشكر سلفا ..... اقبل تحياتي​


----------



## يااسين (27 سبتمبر 2015)

ممكن رابط الفيديو من فضلك


----------

